# Bluetooth audio?



## BlueCoder (May 2, 2013)

Decided to play with Bluetooth today. I have a mini speaker to test with. I can scan and detect devices just fine. But I don't see any documentation on Bluetooth audio.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2013)

BlueCoder said:
			
		

> But I don't see any documentation on bluetooth audio...



That's because it's not implemented, yet :e

Maybe some things have been added but they weren't when I looked for them. Couldn't find anything on A2DP or even basic audio.


----------



## BlueCoder (May 2, 2013)

Thanks. Now I know it's not me.


----------



## Manuel Solis (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello all,

Just wondering, is it any solution yet?????

I have manage to connect to the BT Speaker with all the commands at the Handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-bluetooth.html

```
%sudo kldload ng_ubt
%hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry
%hccontrol -n ubt0hci remote_name_request xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
%sudo hccontrol -n ubt0hci create_connection xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
```

But i don't know how to tell mixer() or sound() to point to the BT device :S

Did someone managed to make it work yet??????

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 9, 2017)

I have never tried this, but presumably you now use audio/virtual_oss to create a sound device for the speaker. virtual_oss(8) has an example.


----------

